# AKFF Flood assistance thread



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSvJ0WkAACbfgAAQQYf98qkAFAA/b9+AMACmwamSnmqaA8iA9NJ5CMnpNBKqfpNpDTU9T9U00NAAAPUGqekaZA0AyAAAB1Rh484+/Xz7C+hOzam2jU7+ItYxNRkMhWGB4tEpFORQJU1GS32rg/QOHIGqN15mM46sFVGq68NBKKJuwXPn2lsISHhMOR6Iwe8G6WYsyUGAgsUKRESXGlMPL8CemEMR8a4GCXa/uWl5S+JdFT9ULMUZnOdO1lyIjFN9hIsrRiZMtJYikCUSoefxdyRThQkCvJ0WkA==


----------



## LittleBite (May 17, 2010)

Good on ya for posting this! Hopefully all the akff members have kayaked out of the floods.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't offer accomodation , but I have lived through the 1974 floods , a few Ipswich floods and been through some others...Fortunately I live where I won't be to affected this time , Bne Bayside resident now , but if anyone requires any help/assistance and I'm available , I am willing to assist/help with what and where I can...stay safe to all...Rob


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

I"m from Melbourne mate and the general feeling is that we copped massive support from other states for the bushfires from 2009,Black Saturday.
The shoe is on the other now and many Victorians including myself have or will offer some type of support or aid to those in need.
Our thoughts go out to the families and friends who our experiencing a tragic time.

Great post Red


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

If some one needs a hand moving stuff, send me a PM ... got a ute.

I am based Southside of Brisbane.

cheers,

steven


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hey red.

brother in law is building a yacht in his shed in the back yard at MT Omanney.
already put 8 years and $100,000 into it.
spent a lot of last night removing the roller doors and attaching bracing and ropes and we are going to try to float it out as the water rises.
already fully decked out inside or else we could probably just pull the bungs out and sink it in situ.

sort of like a 35 foot hobie.

its a trimaran so we arent sure if it will float or roll to its side and flood the interior.

hopefully doesnt happen at 3 am tonite


----------



## AlbyMc (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm nowhere near the flooding (live in Canberra) but my thoughts are with all those who are affected. I have friends in Brisbane and have checked on them and they are safe and well. I wish everyone in SEQ the best and please stay safe, property is not worth dieing for.
Best of luck, Alby.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa8A29UAACPfgAAQUAWAAoABWAo/7/+gMADDYNTImnkmJNM1GjE9NRoNVPwTTUm1PU00MI0xDDU2oh6jQ0AAAEkBsLvSp8lvy3Cxjj57avUBbizSUr13ksJvii4hyuCNJfNTXiconp4BDUN1cMp1i4Zlfkwz6zaAS3XWm7JIUEmGdfouhIPN6otNOZ44MHpb9mPpRwiEI8GzTtVapjJI4RjpEE7UgIM8IbgChrQKHIXPA7grwvOgDQym9QmlBT3udpFWczrfJRcDWwuqsHkZHEdEjFLJOTTBvcnIOEX6Qv/BzZwO8f1XgXckU4UJCvANvVA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

We're high and dry at Carina. We're currently in the process of moving out but we are willing to put a roof over heads if anyone needs it.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

grinner said:


> its a trimaran so we arent sure if it will float or roll to its side and flood the interior.


Pete should be OK mate but will probably heel one way onto one of the hulls ... plenty of tri's floating around without any sticks or ballast.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Pete , the tri should be OK , i wouldnt pull the bungs Mate because you will never get the smell out of it . Gee i hope all you guys up there are OK , wish there was something us southeners could do to help


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTzDDaoAABrfgAAQQAeAEAYAeAo/5/+gMADNTETTI1NNJ7VBptRp6T00aGGRgTTAmQxNGA0ak0ZTyDSZkNQaaF0UmTtrSI42Afth1hSVX5C16HAkbQok2sL+aJzCeXE6arRUXoGSjbc1kk0fdiLXoTYrRyZMULsdeHQYAjU8D3cmYBjoqcKqgOCCzOfzQDB/7Ymd/d3GjuQkss45lGopHBmIA+3WuUrEaTo/UQCXvHaynW8HAZXZVLYaOYrEkWsZcpC32DDKINvoc9fXw2WNc/wxDJ4DDAu5IpwoSB5hhtUA


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> wish there was something us southeners could do to help


Bazz and anyone else, just chip in to any of the flood appeals will help, big money is going be needed for recovery with 75% of Qld now under water.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

I've got a wind up camper trailer that will sleep 5 I can set up around my way if anyone needs it.

Greg


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

I lost my kayak transportation pod yesterday :shock: I was out with my rescue crew when the car park at the fire station disappeared under the brown smelly stuff. Only lost the car and everything else is ok, a lot worse off people than I atm.

Al


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

We have an investment flat in one of the wool sheds in Tennerife. No way that isnt going under. Mother-in-law in Newfarm has decided to tough it out. Her place apparantly was an island in a Brisbane River sea in '74. She thinks she will be fine. I worry.

But that's not getting to issue at all.

One of my best mates in Oxley, her house goes under today. (Lapping the floor boards at 8:00 this morning.) She was unable to get her stuff out in time. She didnt have much but it was more than the nothing it is now. She was evacuated and is currently an emotional wreck. I'll be trying to get up there for the clean.

One thing I thought was great. Purchasing my groceries in Sydney yesterday at Woolies and they have a flood relief donation system in place. Just say "add $20 for the flood relief mate" and it's done at the till, tax reciept for the donation handed over on the spot. It's too easy. I'd urge everyone to chuck in something each time you do the grocery shopping. The funds go to one of the formal charities (cant remeber which off the top of my head) but Woolies sort out getting the funds to them.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I am all high and dry here, and dont have room to house anyone. But if anyone needs a hand, I'm sure I could find some time.

Spent 4 hours at the Morningside depot last night filling sandbags. The line for bags was huge, which is a real worry.


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm high and dry in Moorooka and can offer a dry bed. Probably best to call me on 0403 864156 rather than post a reply since I'm not always on line.

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

long day, managed to save the tri, the floats are still stuck in the garage.
water is now above the 1974 mark on my sisters block (we put a nail in the house at that level.

water at ipswich is 20 m above sea level, at jindalee it is 14m at cbd 4 m.
this is why the up river suburbs cop it so bad .

i fear tomorrow may be very bad downstream. water still rising here and many (countless houses ) under water. heres some pics of the boat, the 3m tall titan shed we floated it out of. some other friends houses in the street.

people very generous, random blokes drive around in utes and load stuff up for you and neighbours up the street took cars out of garage and made space.

saving aquarium fish (lol) and my nephew saved his box collection of 2 1/2 men.

leigh i quickly read your suggestion re weighting the keel. sounds top. going to suggest we try that. 
if level drops have to get the boat back in the shed or we will need a crane


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVhtFx8AAA3fgAAQQAF0oCgAEAA/59XAIABIinqPU9Q0/VPU0ZND1NAij8lBpptQBkMSJyQuaeKYE0I4EAyngTKGFc75bPSJWu8J/de1TF028h7rVrhgdKEOftaSCHrQ1ZFgioPxdyRThQkFhtFx8A==


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i posted these pics under indiedogs thread but will post them here.

really the overwhelming memory of 1974 was the smell and the mud and how hard it was to clean this goop out of houses.
probably in a few days anyone with a shovel , a broom , a high pressure watercleaner.
if you just drive to any of the numerous suburbs and commence work anywhere you'll make some very good friends and it really lifts the morale of people.
i canstill remeber the sort of initial inertia when people would go back into their homes and they were just sort of numb and had no idea where to start, but other people yurning up like an army of helper ants soon got them going. 
just go for a few hours anywhere as there will be no end of work to do.
put some dencorub up the nostrils cause this is going to stink worse than you could believe.
alot of people will have no rellies or close friends in brisbane and this will create communities (of the sort i really like) as the government will be overwhelmed and simply will not be able to do much in the clean up

heres a bit of a preview from the council shots at the time. 
the dumps will be open for free i'm sure.

expect school to start 1 week late.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYFcZScAAAtfgAAQQAUAEJiAWAA+7d8AIABBFPTCJo0MjQzU0KAAAAAIAofazyq3LWQmR0ghq4RqsFfRTrEBa94cY9ch3Z6fcZqeNoluRQuRgz5p8QJTbDiEBtSU/xdyRThQkIFcZSc=


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

The expat group Aussies Abroad here in Abu Dhabi have an Australia Day celebration planned for later this month and its now been renamed Brisbane Flood Relief Australia Day. The secretary says he is hoping to raise 40,000Dirhams, or $10,000 plus. I am sure there are a lot of people here who know someone affected by these terrible events, and the wallets will be out in force. Best wishes to all, cheers, Dave.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

ahh, very good to see the community spirit rising again (always knew it was there)
random women walking thru the mud yesterday handing out muffins and cans of coke.
people organizing drop off points at the end of the street for mops, squidgees (not the soft plastic type  ) and brooms.
the list goes on.
yacht was left high and dry by the very rapidly receding water (going down much quicker than 1974)
not nearly as much mud as 1 theyve stopped dredging the river and 2 the water wasnt in for 5 days like last time.

brother in law was contemplating a probable very expensive crane lift to get hull back into shed but already signed up 20 locals to help with a manual lift in a few weeks (locals you smile at for last 10 years but only just learnt their names).

went into a neighbours house and his desk had floated up and come back down with every paper on it untouched and in mint condition just like he left it.

if you are heading out to a flooded street, take your camping stove or trangia and some blend 43, sugar and condensed milk.
the locals are in such caffiene withdrawal that they almost break into tears at the sight of a cuppa.

just a few pics

to prove how strong fibreglass is , as the water pushed the trimaran floats up they actaually buckled the roof truss.and they are only maybe a cm thick. see in pic.

and to prove how heavy water is, as the floats filled and the water dropped, there was an almighty screech and they buckled the roof of the shed. emergency holes drilled to release water at this stage.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Great to see you survived Pete. Couldn't agree more about the kindness of strangers. I was a first hand recipient of such kindness over the past two days.
I posted this in another thread.

Through the good grace of people like Wally Lewis, friends and complete strangers we managed to hold back mother nature from what was sure to be certain devastation. People arrived from all over to start bucketing, with pumps and sand bags.

Having beat the evening tide on Tuesday I thought we were home and hosed with only another 500mm of tide predicted. Low tide was 4am. At 1am the water was still way down the back yard. I grabbed an hours sleep, slept through the alarm at 2am and woke at 3am to find the waste pipes in the bathroom and laundry had erupted and flooded both rooms with an inch of water. We managed to mop that up and started bucketing the gap between the sandbag wall and the back of the house.

4am high passed and I thought we were still good and the water would steady and start to recede.

At 6am the water level had doubled and was still rising. By now 20 people were bucketing and cars full of sandbags were arriving.

At 8am I thought we were gone for all money. The two front rooms started to take a little water through the plate, the water was still rising. With an army of people managing the water inside and out we plugged the leaks and kept on bucketing.

Next minute a massive pump arrived with a generator and with it going full pelt and some 35 people now bucketing, we were just staying ahead. When the second pump arrived an hour later we got on top of it and with the river now heading to low we managed to get the water away from the sandbag wall and redesign it. WIth the pumps going full bore we managed to drain the majority of the yard and the four others that were draining into mine and set about digging sink holes and trenches in the 1 hour spare before the water started to rise again.

This time, with the pumps to manage the inflow we kept on top of it. Just the 5am tide to get through tomorrow morning but with lower levels predicted we should be fine.

Ive got to say the overwhelming kindness of friends, neighbours and complete strangers has left me speechless. Id also like to reserve a special mention for the young people of Brisbane. Forget any bad press about lazy and selfish. From filling sandbags all night at the council depots to pitching in at my place today their efforts have been outstanding. The future of this country is in good hands if only half of the youth in Australia are anything like the young people I have encountered in the past few days.

Its 10pm, Ive had 2 hours sleep since Tuesday night and I have to be up at 2am again. I need a shower and Im typing this standing up cos I cant bend enough to sit down in a chair but I have to be one of the most grateful, luckiest bastards on this earth today.

Friday 6am: We made it through with a much smaller tide and only a small pool of water in the back yard.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

paul , congrats mate.

i dont know if you are involved in the rowing club at the end of summners road which is very close to my sisters house. if you are(i'm sure you would be) , your sheds went 20 feet under (sorry as i know theyre brand new). however there is a trailer load of boats at the local servo which i hope are yours.

cheers mate .

just one more bit of advise rising furniture smashes fluorolights and everything will then be covered in very sharpfrags so wear good gloves (unlike myself  )


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Pete, I am a member of Commercial Rowing Club at Davies Park, West End. We moved the boats out on Tuesday on trailers and rescued all the single sculls that were stacked on the first floor verandah before the peak on Thursday morning.

Heres an email from the club captain this morning.
_"We can access the shed again after the river level dropped this morning. There is no damage to the building reported, the top floor stayed dry. We can start the cleanup today if anybody is available, otherwise tomorrow morning all hands on deck. The rubber matting around the gym equipment will need to be lifted and the floor cleaned from there out to the door. The rollers on the boat rack shelves will need to be cleaned at least. They may well need to be replaced at a later date.
If anybody has a generator we can drive high pressure water cleaners.
We have no pontoon so it is likely we will not be rowing out of the shed for some considerable time."_
More good news. 
























:shock: :? :twisted:


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Just escaped Karalee Island! Our house is on a hill so we were safe. At the peak, the Bremer and Brisbane rivers were about 500 m apart with us in the middle. Power could be a few days away yet.
My in-laws are still isolated in Karana Downs, they live at the top of Kookaburra Park.
I work in the Ipswich Water lab down on the banks of the Brisbane River at Goodna. Just heard it might be OK, but the whole area down there is a huge mess. Won't be having McDonalds for lunch for a while!


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

Just a quick post to offer any assistance in the clean-up. I'll be travelling down to Brissie (from the Sunny Coast) on Saturday (and Sunday if necessary) armed with tools, gerni and hoses to assist with anyone needs a hand. If you need a hand or know anyone that needs a hand then PM me.

I'm also looking at taking down some milk, bread, coffee etc. if Sunny Coast AKFFers would like to donate any items then PM me. I've only got a 4WD ute but will take as much as I can fit in.

Cheers
Andy.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

just a few quick pics from snowy and graham.

paul, thats the sheds my daughters rowed out of at BSHS.

noddy , goodna is a shocker, heres a few pics graham took , see if you can identify the tops of a couple of police ars, maccas is to the left of the servo and miles under. red rooster should be operational first.

snowy still made it to the pub hahaha, luv the farmers spirit.

and fourbee, good onya mate. i'd be heading to the wetsern suburbs as there are still plenty needing a clean there. just rock up anywhere mate.
i'll be at jindalee area but its so congested i'll just walk in.

finally, people in boats (NO WAKE), youre washing crap around inside houses and making the mess much worse. kayaks welcome.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

My old boss runs owns a factory in Rocklea that as of last night was 2m underwater. He employs 30 people. My brother and I figure a valuable contribution would be to head up there on Jan 23 (give the roads and transport a chance to get back to normal a little) and donate a weeks worth of labour. We figure that way there are at least 30 families who will start drawing a salary as quickly as possible again.

I have a bus Crewvan that seats 5 comfortably. There are 3 spots left. My company will arrange and pay the transport and lodgings. Any yakkers that want to join us and are able to come with from Jan 23 - Jan 29 PM me. Likewise any of the QLD yakkers that could use a crew of 5 workers to help with anything get in touch.

Naturally we will only be going if the conditions allow.

Gary


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Today we started a clean up at Farifield Gardens shopping centre .... but with insurance and stuff we could only do so much. The real work will start there when we get everything organised with tenants.

After we made a couple of areas safe for controlling the massive job there. We headed off to the wife's Branch at South Brisbane ..... the attached photo shows the '74 height which some carved into the bricks, Michelle is pointing at the water height from '11, Dave is pointing at '74.










We have dodges a bullet.

Tomorrow me and a mate head off to help someone. If you know someone who needs some gernie work PM me.

Cheers,

S


----------



## Nick81 (Nov 12, 2010)

As soon as I heard that things were getting bad in Toowoomba, I decided to go to mums place in Deception Bay and grab the Kayak.

It ended up Paying off.

I live in Auchenflower (across Milton Road from Rosalie, which resembles a war zone!)

Water only got a quarter of the way up our street, and we were high and dry, but many others have been less fortunate.

I did manage to get out into the water in the Yak when the water peaked at 5am on Thursday. Crikey it was weird ducking under powerlines in the Yak to get around the streets. Some places would have gone close to being 4 meters under water here.

Pics to follow


----------



## Nick81 (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.nearmap.com/

Brisbane satellite flood map

Click phototmap - streetmap off to get rid of street names

p.s. you can zoom much further in than google maps.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

steve , good to see and i saw a 4B with cummins stickers driving down my street at calamvale 2 days ago (wasnt u was it mate).

some businesses are truly insane though.
if my cousin hadnt told me on the phone i wouldnt have believed it. 7/11 in the western suburbs(out moggill way) charging $10 for a loaf of bread and $ 10 for 2litres of milk. the short term gain is going to be met by a lot of negative press.
unbelievably stupid.

westpac ads are quite annoying, going on about how all their policies automaticly cover floods, if you live anywhere near a waterway , they would have refused you insurance in the first place. very good that all their policies (for hilltop residents) cover floods  

also any akff members at horsham area, that looked pretty bad as well.

still wondering if the cane toad and the tilapia are going to head down victoria way. i think they might


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Warning to all those buying generators for next time. You either plug your appliances directly into the generator or have an electrician modify your switch box to power up your whole house.

Don't use a male to male extension lead to connect your generator to a power outlet in your house!! After a cyclone here someone innocently did just that and killed an electrician working down the street. You need to be able to isolate your house from the grid before powering by generator otherwise you can feed power back into grid.....very dangerous for others!

Maybe this has been mentioned in the media already, just mentioing it invade it hasn't.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Hey all,

Been up in Brissie the last two days helping out a mate who's factory went 2.5 meters under. I did not conceive how much damage the water actually does. They have about 20 large machines of various types and produce furniture. As you can imagine each machine is run by computer so they are all stuffed.

They have set a goal of getting one machine up and running by the end of this week, he wants his staff to hear the buzz of machines going again so that they stop worrying about their jobs.

What has blown me away is the spirit of the Qlders. We have spoken to so many people who are just picking up the pieces and getting on with it. Last Saturday and Sunday over 120 people showed up at Furniture Concepts and helped clear out the factory and clean down the mud. They moved over 2500 sheets of waterlogged MDF in one day :shock: Try getting that done in a normal work environment

Anyway, big thumbs up to all you guys in QLD. It is simply amazing to see how you deal with adversity and reminds me what a fantastic country we live in.

Gary


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yeah its been pretty amazing.
even lance armstrong was out helping yesterday, they put rubbish in a little cart behind his bike to slow him down.

gotta watch those gernis, they'll take skin off if your an amateur. i never use em on anything mechanical as they blow seals .that ok if youre an old male seal lying on the beach but not real good if its a motorcycle shockie

anyway after the awesomeness of the volunteer effort, we better all get back to work and start sending those cheques to gooolia.

very insensitive of her to propose a levee after such a flood.

if you see her around , you could flick the gerni at her heavily fibreglassed red hair which may need a bit of a clean.

after i think we established that seq nwater did a good job with the wivenhoe releases, it was interesting on abc radio national that nearly every caller was quoting rubbish figures . things like the dam was nearly full at christmas etc etc.

good to see akff got it sorted quicker than the rest of the media.

i believe 60 minutes are doing a show from the tweed in a week or twos time. charles wooley interveiwing greenies and fishos.
it would be refreshing if red and some intelligent people went down to present a better face to recreational fishing then the beer gutted . loud mouth rabble who'll probably get suckered into appearing on national tele. 
i is cringing already. though red, no geek jokes pleeeeease.

pete


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR/XQy8AADlfgAAQUIXQCqCiXAo/7/+wMAEg1Q0EajKbU8gk9E8SNNNpomQxpoNADJoDI00MTRg1NoU9U00xqAaDQABo4WVBQNksyA22s9L3rDu/lukAZltGKxBobQSBuw7LlKSt2Psr9KB++b9oQgbIT6nLRWd40lC33tUJ2GNfvRXb1yHVEHPQN9PGxrzGbkdrRC+WQJ648sw1uvKBeADHM81JCbysNL1MmELxOqR1hLb0NaPDXUOblFks/FUXsZ4AwcaPaOUhCYsF8DQsFI3lEsYqKuCYGVAPKg/rC41WYK8xbBrL2qc1BuCzmmtkcKxGeUKUYoxgVozw+JcbKhKsC4rutbrrZh5TojS3qovLp/PuvIx9SrJSo2LuEBnQyjSRijBoe4m0youpLitKiMrSgCuLXuAYSSsp8BiIewuLDHAoSG5BR53zcVm6btY/4u5IpwoSA/roZeA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWatzwFYAABZbgAAQUKWAClAKP6//4CAAhBqp/qNNKekYnqempoPQnqeUIp6NqhoMmTQDQAxcwP43lFEuHU11pzR+yrg5kaYTr4UZmHrRvcFxmgyF2SIkFiWpb7MbkmW1g18G3rZcYV/Z5WZyOlUR54rcDiAazYpwtRJjbRc0YwkXRSaw5erYSQyYEjOp8yoAlvAT4j+RSU3IX4u5IpwoSFW54CsA


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > if red and some intelligent people went down to present a better face
> ...


red, i believe the greens are practicing their speeches and getting ready for the marine park debate.
perhaps we could send some foul mouthed yobbos to pretend to be green supporters and spoil their party.
i doubt this will happen.
as per usual , the media savvy greens will win the debate hands down.
shame that having the "gift of the gab" gives you the right to dictate policy but thats just the way the world is.

i believe channel 9 are actually seeking out spokesmen for recreational fishers who can present an articulate case.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfm2YO4AABZfgAAQUAWAIgEgEAo/7/+wMACGxFHhT0JDGU/UCM0NBFNqemSPSaZAAABFPTJBk9J6gAaBoekEMrIzhrn+QFOkz1ORosNuF3FWVLf+jFIa/oFiYryW10yAmo4wCsN8xi1IMQdJVwdrr+b0ecH6O93VWSi9ydFe+snSljuqCWbGPbTA2iBgoWkJ3IGVizrAEQB08fWyEjCrpTN8BQiYM0oNUGEgiCo6M/oOaUU+uL8XckU4UJD5tmDu


----------

